# Meklē produktu? >  Liels un izturīgs tact (MO) slēdzis. Kur meklēt vai ko pielāgot?

## kroko

Sveiki,


Meklēju ar plaukstu dauzāmus tact slēdžus.


Pielietojums - tiek vadītas datorprogrammas (spēles). Iedomājamies tos quiz game, ko rāda pa TV - kurš pirmais uzsit pa lielo sarkano pogu savā priekšā, tas atbild uz jautājumu. Tikai šeit pogas (2) tiek spaidītas nemitīgi, jo uzvara ir saistīta ar "nospiest vairāk konkrētā laika posmā"; vajadzīgs t.s. momentary (MO), nevis (MA) maintained contact.


Tika iepirkti šādi switchi http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...-G/hwindex.htm


Darbiņu darīja lieliski... 3 stundas. Tad kontakts kļuva nestabils, līdz nodila pavisam; gan pull-up, gan pull-down variants.


Izskatīju ELFAS katalogu, visi lielie slēdži, kuri "ar plaukstu sitami", ir MA tipa, piem., https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...0-17&toc=20540
Savukārt atrodamo momentary switchu izmērs/konfigurācija paredz spiest ar īkšķi, nav tās "lielās sēnes", ko meklēju.


Protams, ir arī pielāgošanas varianti
- pirkt kādu gatavu, pēc izskata izturīgāko momentary un izgatavot, uzlīmēt virsū orgstika "plaukstas sēni" pašam,
- apskatīt vai tiem lielajiem MA stopswitchiem nav iespējams iekšā nolauzt kādu detaļu, lai nebūtu locks.
Tomēr abos šajos gadījumos nav pārliecība, ka pēc 3h atkal nebūs tutū.

Vai arī domāt un gatavot pašam cutom slēdzi. Šis ir nevēlamais variants laika resursu dēļ  :: 

Kādam ir varbūt pieredze šādā vajadzībā un var norādīt uz kādu variantu?

Liels paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## abergs

Metāla turētu ilgāk:
FOOTSWITCH

----------


## AndrisZ

Es taisītu sensora tipa. Vienkārši metāla plāksnīte. Bez kustīgām detaļām un mehāniskiem kontaktiem.

----------


## kroko

Kientam gribas to "dauzi pogu" efektu, tas arī saskan ar to, kas notiek uz ekrāna.

----------


## kroko

Atrāvu vaļā esošos. Izskatās, ka varēs uzlabot un būs štokos.

Šādi izskatās atvērtā stāvoklī.



Šādi aizvērtā.



Tiltam galos ir kniedes, tāpat kā arī pie kontaktiem, tas noslēdz ķēdi. Noapaļotas, izskatās vara. Ir, protams, padauzītas un nedaudz oksidācija virsū. Vizuāli ir kontakts, bet pīkstulis 9 no 10 reizēm klusē.  :Confused: 
Varētu tās kniedes izsist ārā un ievietot kādas skrūvītes vai kādu vada mezglu ielodēt+ielīmēt, lai būtu izcilnis. Kādu metālu ieteiktu? Citas idejas? Paldies.

----------


## karloslv

Tad uzticamu nostrādāšanu kontakti tāpat diez vai dos - labāk tad risināt optiski ar gaismas pārtraukšanu.

----------


## andrievs

Herkonu zem galdiņa virsmas, virs galdiņa magnētiņu uz atsperītes vai elastīgas plāksnītes, kas paliekta uz augšu, un būs "mūžīgā poga", ko klapēt līdz nemaņai.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed_switch

----------


## next

Cik tur straava un spriegums uz kontaktiem?
Aizdomas ka nepiemeerots kontaktmateriaals.
Kaa domaa, kaapeec signaalrelejos zelta kontaktus vajadzeeja?

----------


## kroko

5VDC, ~30mA

----------


## next

Ja spriegumu par kartu lielaaku vareetu uztaisiit tad padomjlaiku stop pogu no stacionaaraas urbjmashiinas vareetu izmantot.

----------


## kroko

Hmm, saki, laist caur pogu piem 12V, savukārt loģikai padot ķēdes stāvokli ar optronu, piem., 6N136

----------


## next

Decimaalaa sisteemaa kaarta ir taa apmeeram "reiz desmit".
Es tai bildee iisti neredzu - atspere starp spiedeejpogu un kontaktu kustiigo dalju ir?
Peec manas saprashanas vinju tur vajag.

----------


## kroko

atsperes ir visur. ir arī virs tiltiņa, kas to spiež uz leju; kad tas nonāk saskarsmē ar "bāzēm", tiltiņš netiek ar spēku "locīts", bet ir kustības brīvība uz augšu.

----------


## krabis

nu es teiktu tā... rūpnieciskais induktīvais sensors (piemēram Festo piedāvā, arī citi, nav lēti ap 10 Ls viens maksā) tad jebkura pēc dizaina pielietojama poga, kuras kustīgajai daļai piestiprināts bleķa gabaliņs un apakšā piekārts šis sensors, tā lai viņi nekad nesaskaras, nu pie nospiestas pogas paliek atstarpe 0,5 mm. Strādās mūžīgi, rūpnieciskos apstākļos, pat ļoti agresīvā vidē, bez problēmām 10 miljoni nostrādes. Kamēr mehāniski to sensoru nesabojā (piemēram iesitot ar āmuru), tikmēr viņš strādā...

----------


## JDat

Bet paga. Ko tad īsti vajag? Milzīgu pogu skatam. Tas ir pamatuzdevums. Nevis agresīva vide. Maz, kas tur ir agresivs tie ir kinostudijas putekļi. Daudz svarīgāk lai poga nav ļurļur un iztur sitienu. Bet vissvarīgākais lai izskatās liela un nopietna. Nevar paskat'ties avārijas slēdzus industrijā? Ko tad vajag komutēt? LEDus, maksimusm vājstrāvas zemsprieguma relejus, autiņa lampas? Aļa 12V relejs un 200 mA. Tādiem gadījumiem noder Kataloga papīra versija ar bildītēm. Ja atod pareizo slēdzi, bet ar fiksāciju, tad vienmēr pastāv iespēja salaust fiksatoru un pārvērst par pogu bez fiksācijas.

Daži piemēri:
LXE
Pirmie divi
Ar kāju spiežamie pedāļi

 Kas ģitāristiem interesants? Tādi, bet var arī vietējos veikalos atrast kaut ko līdzīgu.
Pats esmu mainījis footswitchu pogas šim aparātam. Tur tiešām 
Varbūt šitādu seksīgu gribās? Esmu redzējis kas lācītim vēderā? Plastamas un metāla konstrukcijas kur vajag. Tad PCB uz kuras uzlikts mikroslēdzis. Visa fiška custom mehānikā. PM ja gribi lai sameklēju sīkāku info.

Megapoga no krievu raidījuma. Pilnīgs cutom no dekoratoru puses kur 98 % ir pareizs izskats, mehānika, gaismošana uc shovbiznesa triki un tikai 2 % f***ā poga.

Daudz svarīgāk uztaisīt lai dekorācija izskatās smuke prieks TV šova. Tas ir dekoratoru jautājums. Tāpat jāpadomā par drošību, lai nejauši ar kāju (ja kājaminamā padarīšana) neizķer un pats lietotājs nenomauc ar zobiem uz betona. Te tad arī sākas visa māksla.

----------


## kroko

Par skatu varam neuztraukties šobrīd, darbnicā varu izfrēzēt mehānikas sadaļu līdz precizitātei 0.05mm, tieši ekektrotehnikas sadaļa ir svarīga.
Tu laikam pielietojumu pārprati. Tas nav 1 sitiens @ 1 min, tas ir kardāns.
Ir datorprogramma uz ekrāna (āra stends), kas ietver 3 spēles. Lietotājs ar vienu pogu var loopot starp izvēlni, ar otru apstiprināt. Viss mierīgi. Tāpat kā viena no spēlēm - tiek uzdoti jautājumi, jāatbild A/B. Bet tad ir spēles, kur vai nu komandai (2) ir noteiktā laikā jāsaspiež max daudz reizes uz pogām, vai arī vienam pret otru jācīnās. Babem.
Tevis dotās saites _LXE_ un _Pirmie divi_ kā reiz ir tieši tās pogas, ko iepirku, kā jau norādīju sākumā. Kuras pēc tām 3 stundām pateica atā. Un nevis plastmasas konstrukcija vai kā, bet tieši elektrokontakts, kas veidojas tiltiņam piespiežoties pie termināliem. Atverot vaļā korpusu, viss svaigs.
_Plastamas un metāla konstrukcijas kur vajag. Tad PCB uz kuras uzlikts mikroslēdzis._ Un tāds mikroslēdzis nenoklāsies? Varu uztaisīt, ka pie max nospiediena konstrukcija uzspiežas virsū uz pcb liekamajam tactam tieši tik daudz, lai ir ķēde. Ir sajūta, ka šeit pēc 3h arī būs nepatikšanas. Tieši tādēļ izvēlējos industriālos slēdžus, kas skanēja - esam no branga metāla un spējam izturēt piedzērušos džekus festivālā, kas klapē uz nebēdu.
Vispār ieintereģēja tie induktīvie sensori. Ja iet šo ceļu, jāsaprot kā vislabāk padot signālu uz loģiks input, kura ir 5V (atmels, kas tālāk sūta caur serial over usb uz datoru (OSX) signālu, ko ķer c/c++). Sensori rated kā 10-30VDC http://web.argus.lv/products/hwindex...t=W8671&page=3 , visticamāk darbinātu ar 12V, jo ir uz rokas, vispār laika gandrīz vairs nav.
Viss strādā uz urrā, pogas pievīla. Besis.  ::

----------


## JDat

Varbūt pa G-system sajaucu. Rīt palūrēšu. Bet nu tādi varianti ir redzēti. Pēc kāda laika noklājas tas tactile slēdzis, bet PCB paliek vesela. Visa fīča ir mehāniskā. Detaļas atdurās viena pret otru un viss. Poga nostrāda tikai pašās spiediena beigās. Vai kā tur paskaidrot. Zinu ka tām pogām ir arī enkoderi rotācijai. Lai var settingus salikt. Bet... Šobrīd neapstiprinātas aizdomas, ka daļa no konstrukcijas ir pats metāla korpuss. Diemžēl...

----------


## Zigis

> Par skatu varam neuztraukties šobrīd, darbnicā varu izfrēzēt mehānikas sadaļu līdz precizitātei 0.05mm, tieši ekektrotehnikas sadaļa ir svarīga.


 Nu tad jau viss perfekti, iefrēzē vēl vietu atsperei un magnētiņam, tālāk herkons, kā jau te iepriekš minēja. Herkonā viss notiek vakumā, varēsi dročīt bezjēgā. Otrs variants ar fotoelementu.

----------


## JDat

Nezinu kā kapitālistiem, bet... sovjetu herkoni tomēr mēdza nobegties. Ta labāk ar Reflective Photointerruptor vai tml. https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/init.do?toc=20450

----------


## andrievs

> Nezinu kā kapitālistiem, bet... sovjetu herkoni tomēr mēdza nobegties. ...


 no vienas vecas krievu filmas: "nevis mašīna salūza šoferim, bet šoferis salauza mašīnu..."
Nevis  herkoni mēdz nobeigties, bet jebkuru herkonu, gan sovjetu, gan īpaši  kapitalistu var nobeigt - piemēram, ja ar pārmērīgu strāvu salipina  kontaktus. Sovjetu militāristu herkonu kontakti bija no dzīva un masīva  platīna - un bija  loooti japūlās , lai tos salipinātu.

Bet es jau saprotu, ka šajos laikos katrā klozetpoda ūdens kloķī jābūt  mikroprocesoram ar optiskajiem devējiem - viens kontaktu pārītis  hermētiskā stikla caurulīte un sērkociņgalviņas izmēra magnētiņš ar  atsperīti nav cienīgs risinājums 21 gadsimta ūdensgalvām.

----------


## karloslv

Nu herkons ir reāls variants, bet tomēr mehānisks ar izrietošajiem trūkumiem.

Fototranzistors un gaismasdiode ir otrs variants, bez mehānikas, pēc cenas un sarežģītības turpat vien. Ieliec kolektora ķēdē rezistoru un izejā faktiski būs loģikas līmeņa signāls, kuru laist uzreiz uz mikrokontrolieri.

Ja grib magnētiski, tad pat Halla sensors varbūt visjēdzīgākais. Gatavs, integrēts, kurš dod ārā 0/5V, nostrādājot uz noteiktu magnētiskā lauka slieksni, kaut kur tādus esmu manījis. 

Induktīvo sensoru gan jau arī var, bet augstāk minētie risinājumi maksā kapeikas.

----------


## kroko

herkons http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...30/hwindex.htm toč būtu labs variants, jo tas ļautu pārējā ķēdē un softā vispār neko nemainīt. konstrukcija arī būtu super vienkārša. kur lai dabū magnētiņus uz sitiena?
pretējā gadījumā jāiet ar reflective photointerruptor, argusā uz vietas. viņš varētu skatīties "uz sāniem", kur pretī ir virsma zem leņķa, kas neļautu ir'am spīdēt atpakaļ. tad, kad poga nospiesta, tam priekšā piebrauc "taisna" mēlīte un ir kontakts. šis variants iespējams iekļaus, ka nedabūšu stabilu loģisko 0/1, vajadzēs mainīt programmatūru, kas tolerēs "kļūdas" sensora nolasījumā. ilgāk jātestē, sarežģītāka konstrukcija. man baigi maz laika dots šim.
elfas "dakšas savienotājapskava" būtu nedaudz ērtāka, bet dārgāk un jāgaida līdz atnāk veikalā, vajag jau šodien ķerties pie izmaiņu realizācijas.
tātad - kur meklēt magnētiņus? varbūt kādam plauktā?  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

nu sliktākajā gadījumā vari nopirkt rotaļlietu neocub  ::  tur gan ir lodītes, bet var sataisīt maziņus kubus! Pats ākstījos šādā veidā ar Herkoniem!

----------


## kroko

tikko lejā veikalā nopirku magnētus kuriem virsū zili rozā zilonīši un valīši.  ::  liels izmērs, diezgan vāji, pie ledusskapja nu tā knapi turas. varbūt ari der, vēl uz šmargusu jābrauc pakaļ herkoniem.
kur tādus "rotaļlietu neocube" rīgā dabūt, šāda profila veikalos īpaši neorientējos?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

cik es atceros, uz dzirnavi ielas iekšā pagalmā bija tāds mojojojo vai kkā tā tur uz ielas bija norāde kur jāiet iekšā un tur visur bija norādes! kkāds Dzirnavu 14 vai tik nebija! kkādus gadus 2 atpakal pirku  ::

----------


## australia

ja vajag magnētus, varu iesvērt kādu cieto disku. Tie ir ne pa jokam štengri.

----------


## andrievs

> ...nopirku magnētus...diezgan vāji...


 Vāji magnēti šajā reizē var izrādīties labāki par stiprajiem. Jaunmodīgie stiprie to herkonu var saslēgt pat 3-5 centimetru attālumā, tas ir - dabūsi taisīt pogai gājienu vairāku centimetru garumā. Var protams ekranēt lieko ar dzelzs plāksnītēm, bet nafig čakarēties. 

Es norautu kādam vecam pīkstulim magnēta baranciņu, sasistu to gabalos un piemeklētu vajadzīgā izmēra/stipruma lausku. Vai arī izravētu magnētiņus no savu mūžu nokalpojušam mini austiņām.

----------


## karloslv

Magnētus var pameklēt štruntu veikalos Tiimari, Tiger, u.tml., bet nu katram sevi cienošam vīram taču ir magnēti mājās  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...bet nu katram sevi cienošam vīram taču ir magnēti mājās


 .. lai var noštopēt ūdens skaitītāju.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz radiomājā u.c. bija pulka STM-210 konsoļu. Ja gadās kādam vrakam uzskriet - kreisajā stūrī redzamās pogas ir ar magnētiem un pamatīgiem, resniem herkoniem. Nav gadījies piedzīvot, ka kādreiz kāds būtu nojucis vai ieēdies. Jaunākiem modeļiem vairs nebija tādu, jau parastie slēdži.

----------


## australia

Tīri humora pēc:
Reiz sanāca zoodārzā pērtiķiem būvēt divas pogas.
Dzelzs kastīte ar divām pogām. Visticamāk no kāda psrs ražojuma "run" - "stop". Gluži kā terminatorā, kad kāds tiek transportēts pa āķi.

----------


## kroko

zaļā bloka jaunā funkcija ir tikai spogu spiest atapakaļ.
dzeltenais vidējais misenē.
sarkanajiem blokiem galvenā atspere paliek, tiltiņus no mēlītes izņēmu, tā vietā iestrādāju neodīma magnētu. paviesojos ieteiktajā mojo jojo - meitene uzdāvināja  :: 
katrai pogai 2 herkoni, katram arī savs jumperis deaktivizēšanai, ja nu kāds izdomā vairs neatgriesties normāli atvērtajā stāvoklī.
magnēts pēc poliem laikam sanāk paralēls, bet perpendikulāra kustība.
bildēs izskatās baigie bližņiki... nu mazi jau arī nav heh, gribēju rast iespēju koriģēt "poga nospiesta" mirkli, attiecīgi veidotas "slieces". šobrīd ~3mm pirms fiziskā pogas max nospiediena ķēde palaižas.
paldies!

----------

